
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (take 2) - qhoxie
The original "Who's Hiring?" thread was one of the most active threads ever at HN, and I know it did a lot of good for a number of companies and individuals.  I think we are due once again for such an opportunity to connect these people.<p>So, as LukeG put it "Are you hiring? Does your company (or your friend's) have openings? Let HN know!!! Let's get some good people good jobs."<p>Notes:<p>* I got my current job from the previous thread.  It has been a pleasure.<p>* Original: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375410
======
jhammerb
We're hiring here at Cloudera.

We're especially interested in web developers who have built and deployed
large, extensible applications into production environments. An interest in
data visualization and analysis doesn't hurt. We also have some deep
distributed storage system hacking problems.

We have a strong preference for open source experience: our team (see
<http://cloudera.com/about>) includes core contributors from the Berkeley DB,
Ganglia, Lucene/Nutch, Hadoop, and MooTools projects.

We expect you to communicate ideas clearly, exhibit preternatural intellectual
curiosity across a variety of domains, write quality code, and have a
consistent focus on improving yourself and the team around you.

If you're interested, drop your CV and a cover letter to jobs@cloudera.com.

------
dhouston
Dropbox is hiring -- we need great Python (ideally C/C++ too) hackers. YC '07,
later backed by Sequoia and Accel, growing like crazy (almost 2 million users,
up from <100k this time last year)

jobs@getdropbox.com, please put "HN" in the subject

~~~
pyre
Just a thought, but maybe in future installments of this kind of thread it
should at least be suggested that people attach things like: (1) where the job
is located (2) if telecommuting is an option.

If the job is too far away, it might not be worth my while to even attempt an
application.

------
photomatt
Automattic runs WordPress.com, Akismet, Polldaddy, IntenseDebate, Gravatar,
and more. Here are our open positions:

<http://automattic.com/jobs/>

And information about how we work, which is a lot like an open source project:

<http://automattic.com/about/how-we-work/>

If you apply mention [HN] in the subject it'll make it stand out. We typically
do a paid trial project of 2-3 weeks on contract before making a full-time
offer.

------
DaniFong
My startup, LightSail Energy, Inc. is an exciting, well-funded startup in the
$100 billion field of green tech energy storage. We are located in the San
Francisco Bay Area. We are seeking to fill several Mechanical Engineering
positions. Applicants should have at least 5 years experience in product
design of mechanical components.

Please be familiar with at least some of the following:

design of hydraulic and pneumatic systems, heat transfer, thermodynamics,
fluid power, pistons and seals, and multiphase phenomena.

Candidates should be comfortable with 100 kilowatt to multi-megawatt systems.
Our needs range from mathematical modeling and design of experimental
apparatus during the Research and Development phase, to designing for
manufacturability and reliability. The ideal candidate will be a hands-on
design engineer who possesses a high level of creativity and innovation
required to be a valuable asset to the company.

Interested? Please send your resume to jobs@lightsailenergy.com.

~~~
ph0rque
No materials engineers?

~~~
DaniFong
Not at this point: we're not focussing on the design of materials, but their
application. We are, however, interested in tribologists and other seal
experts.

------
keyist
Citrusbyte <http://www.citrusbyte.com> is hiring software engineers. We're
based in Los Angeles and build custom web applications of all types. While we
mainly work in Ruby, we believe in using the best tool for the task
independent of language. On previous projects we have written custom ejabberd
modules in Erlang, bots in Python+Twisted, and Tokyo Tyrant extensions with
Lua, among others. Ability to self-manage is crucial. Feel free to apply even
if you are new to Ruby if you have significant experience in another web
framework (Django, Catalyst, Ocsigen, etc) and know HTTP inside-out.

If you are interested, send an email to jobs@citrusbyte.com subject "200908
dev application". Include a file named
<yourfirstname>_<yourlastname>-phase1.tar.gz with code in any language that
does the following:

Given a word, output all anagrams of that word that are legitimate words.
Notes: use a reasonable dictionary of your choice, for sample input "EAR" your
output should be "ARE ERA", this will be benchmarked

------
smanek
We're looking for an Android and/or iPhone part-timer or intern (we'll likely
offer you a full time job in about 2 months, but we frankly can't afford it
right now). It's fine if you don't know ObjectiveC+Java+Clojure+JS+Lisp.
(although, ideally, you should know at least one of them).

Technology: We have a fairly complete Common Lisp back end and are developing
various front ends (mobile web, full web, iPhone, Android) now. Built on top
of a BerkelyDB key/value store (Elephant with some secret sauce). Stateless
sessions, almost completely static frontends, novel (and fast+scalable)
architecture. A lot of Machine Learning and Natural Language Processing on the
back end, and we're toying with the idea of some novel UIs on the front end.

Business: We can get funded now, but are looking to do a regional launch in
Boston (and/or NYC) in September in order to push our valuation up. We are
small now (2 business people + 2 technical peoples) but given the founders'
pedigrees it's very likely we will be funded with favorable terms when we are
ready.

I can't say too much about the company, but email me if you are interested
(for what it's worth, I'm not a founder - I'm just in charge of the technical
stuff).

------
jmintz
Bump Technologies is looking for Java or Mobile developers:
<http://bumptechnologies.com/jobs.phtml>

If you don't know Bump, our technology let's two phones connect by bumping
them together. Currently we let users exchange contacts and photos (but more
is on the way). We are YCS09, featured in Apple's most recent TV commercial
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giBNazD-Lm4>) and currently #3 free app
overall on iTunes.

In general we are just looking for really smart people that are excited about
Bump and fit in with the team. Although we haven't posted a job yet we are
also looking for someone to help with scaling (good at algorithms, optimizing
apache2, SSL/HTTPS, and mod_python). If you think that architecting and
scaling a real-time matching algorithm across geography and millions of users
sounds interesting please get in touch.

We would love to hear from anyone interested: jobs@bumptechnologies.com

------
vlourenco
Twitter is hiring: <http://twitter.com/jobs>

A lot of different roles for engineers, come join us.

~~~
ardit33
Blackhole alert: I did apply at twitter a month and a half ago, and never got
a reply back. Neither positive, or negative.

They probably do get too many applications. They are like the brangelina of
sillicon valley right now.

------
foobar2k
Heyzap.com (YC09) is expanding fast and we're hiring for our 4th team member
(engineer) as well as interns to join us in our San Francisco office!

send us your details! - jobs@heyzap.com

More info here: <http://www.heyzap.com/docs/jobs>

------
IsaacSchlueter
Yahoo has an opening on for their application platform team.

Expert javascript a must, PHP and/or Java a plus.

It's a tough role, but rewarding. I've held the position for the last year and
half, and it's been a good experience. (I'm moving over to YUI.)

Great team, lots of interesting problems to solve.

~~~
reid
I'm on this team, working with javascript with a side of PHP. Isaac nailed the
description and we hope you'll consider the challenge.

It's an awesome group with plenty of engaging problems left to solve. Gearing
up for the Y! Homepage is only one of them.

More: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yap/>

If interested, send your resume to rburke at yahoo-inc dot com and include
Hacker News in the subject.

~~~
startupdude
Applying in the yahoo career portal is the worst crap they don't even review
the application but they call them self as hiring.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
But... why are you going through the career portal anyhow...?

You've got someone (reid) here who's currently on the team, and me, who's
leaving the team and creating the opening. We're giving you email addresses
and offering to send your resume directly to the hiring manager.

It seems like you just want to complain. For the record, yes, Yahoo recruiters
_do_ review the applications submitted to the career portal, as well as
resumes posted just about anywhere else. Maybe you're just bitter because you
weren't hired?

------
nostrademons
Google is: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/index.html>

~~~
cdr
They always say they are - they spam craigslist every week like clockwork -
but I haven't heard of anyone being hired in quite awhile. There were rumors
of a undisclosed hiring freeze awhile back; I wonder if things ever got
better.

~~~
nostrademons
Quite untrue - I was hired about 2 weeks after the "hiring freeze" was
rumored.

We have a Noogler starting in my department this week, so there's obviously
not a hiring freeze. He's the first (in my department) since me and one other
person were hired back in January, so the rate is obviously slow. I know a
bunch of Nooglers that recently started on internal infrastructure projects
though.

~~~
sutro
You have provided some excellent information here for people interested in
getting a job at Google. You seem like a friendly, bright, and helpful person.
So I say this with respect for you and for your own benefit. You must never,
under any circumstances, ever use the word "Noogler" ever again.

------
crxnamja
<http://GetGambit.com> is. YC & Facebook alum. One of the leading companies
monetizing online games today. We are profitable too:O

Let me know what you'd like to be developing, noah [at] getgambit.com

~~~
bkbleikamp
Note: Noah is awesome. Go work for him :) (he's almost single-handedly made me
successful)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu is hiring:

<http://www.academia.edu/jobs>

Academia.edu helps academics answer the question ‘who’s researching what?’ We
have a very engineer-driven culture, and we are looking for an ambitious and
product-obsessed software engineer to join the founding team. We describe more
of the qualities we are looking for on <http://www.academia.edu/jobs>

~~~
sho
How'd you get the .edu domain if you're a company?

~~~
fmu
looks like it was acquired from a previous registrant whose ownership against
the later .edu rules had been grandfathered, therefore liable to get dropped
from the zone file at some point in the future should the service ever become
popular.

------
kscaldef
Gilt Groupe (www.gilt.com) is hiring for a wide variety of technical
positions. We have a rapidly growing revenue stream and interesting technical
problems to work on (building a distributed commerce platform which can absorb
100x request rate spikes, peaking at Amazon levels). Most of our systems are
in Ruby or Java, but if you have the right experience using any language, we
want to talk to you.

~~~
danejensen
yo give me an invite.

~~~
amanfredi
gilt.com/amanfredi

------
arram
Justin.tv is: www.justin.tv/jobs

Send us an email - it's a great place for developers and we always love
getting news.yc applicants.

~~~
cdr
I've never seen justin.tv not hiring, and it always seems to be the same
positions - do you guys actually hire people? :)

~~~
emmett
From 4 founders to a company of more than 20, so yes, we do.

~~~
GavinB
I'm guessing that continuous hiring means getting the best when they're
available, not getting whatever is available when you need it today.

------
schof
Dakim, Inc. is the leading provider of brain fitness among America's senior
living providers. We help seniors use rigorous cognitive exercise to prevent
or slow the development of dementia. At least, that's what our marketing
people say. I say it slightly differently: "We help seniors remember their
grandchildren for a few months or years longer than they would otherwise."

We started in 2005, are venture-funded, and are not yet profitable. We're
raising our 2nd round of venture funding right now. All employees get stock
options, and we have medical, dental, and vision coverage.

We're looking for people who will work out of our Santa Monica, CA office.
It's a casual office environment with really good coffee, and people often
bring their dogs in to work. Today there's a Neapolitan Mastiff
(<http://twitpic.com/cwjfl>) and a Chihuahua here.

Our touchscreen appliance (visible in the picture at the link above) runs
Ubuntu Linux, and most of our infrastructure is Linux-based, with a few
Windows (SQL Server) and OS X boxes. Our GUI software is written in REALbasic,
and our system administration scripts are BASH and Python.

We're also in the process of developing a software-only installable product
that will run on OS X and Windows.

Our desktops are OS X or Linux (your choice) with two big-ass monitors per
person. We do well (but not 100%) on the Joel test, and are always looking for
ways to make our work more efficient and productive.

Our biggest need right now is for someone in a combined Linux System
Administration and QA Automation role. This would entail everything from
installing and configuring Postfix to automating install testing for our
Windows product.

We're also looking for QA Engineers for the Windows/OS X Product, and for
additional support people, again, with Windows and OS X experience. Linux
experience for both the QA Engineers and the support people is a huge plus.

To avoid getting put in the "Craigslist" mountain of resumes, send a cover
letter and resume directly to me: schof at dakim.com

------
jeffbarr
Amazon Web Services is hiring!

There's a job listing at <http://aws.amazon.com/jobs> (as I write this there
are 48 listings). We need hard-core developers, testers, product managers,
marketing managers, support engineers, sales folks, and business developers.

If you know me and vice-versa (sitting in the audience at a conference and
hearing me speak is generally not sufficient to establish this condition),
track me down and send me a resume so that I can do a personal referral.

Otherwise, follow the directions on the site.

------
qhoxie
To start, we are hiring at AboutUs in Portland, OR. We need more Rails hackers
to help us scale outward and develop new aspects of our application.

We are a top 10 Rails site and get to deal with intriguing issues every day.
Solving massive scaling challenges while pairing with people like Ward
Cunningham (our CTO) is how we work - it could not be any more fun and
engaging.

Check out our jobs page for the full run-down:
<http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs/Developer>

------
smikhanov
Humble note from international talent: please specify whether you could
sponsor any work visa in the country where you are hiring.

~~~
plinkplonk
" please specify whether you could sponsor any work visa in the country where
you are hiring."

and whether _international_ tele commuting would be a valid option. (I'd guess
not, most of the time, but it doesn't hurt to ask)

------
konsl
We (BackType) are looking for an engineer to join the founding team:

<http://backtype.theresumator.com/apply/DNFiF7/>

------
mikecuesta
CareCloud <http://www.carecloud.com> is hiring software developers. Our
offices are located in Miami, FL and we are developing a Web-based Healthcare
platform. We need Java, Groovy/Grails, Ruby on Rails and Flex developers
preferably with strong enterprise/soa knowledge.

[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_Developer_1316_4.asp...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_Developer_1316_4.aspx)

[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Java_J_EE_Developer_with_Groovy_Gr...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Java_J_EE_Developer_with_Groovy_Grails_Experience_1316_3.aspx)

<http://startuply.com/Jobs/Flex_Developer_1316_2.aspx>

If you are interested, send an email to careers@carecloud.com to contact us
directly.

------
petesmithy
Songkick is hiring.

We're based in London, Ruby on Rails (but if you're good, we'll help you make
the switch), great team, growing rapidly.

Currently looking for: Junior Dev, Application Dev, QA Lead.

Due to need to get these roles filled we're favouring EU-based candidates, but
if you're elsewhere we will be hiring throughout the year so get in touch
regardless. We do sponsor visas, and already have a very international team.
No remote working, however.

See <http://www.songkick.com/info/jobs>

------
aschobel
3banana is hiring -- we have an iPhone, Android, and web app.

We speak scala, Obj-C, Java, python.

Problem we are solving:

I have all these bits of information that I want to find again, emailing them
to myself is just a mess. What was the name of the movie Ed said I should
watch? That was a really funny sign, where did I throw the photo again?

3banana makes it easy to capture and share information.

You throw it into the iPhone / Android / Web, and you find things using
hashtags.

"surf wise #movie" "chasing ghosts #movie"

All the platforms are synced up, and you can share to twitter/facebook with
one click.

We are half a block from sunny South Park in SF.

Shoot us an email at hn@3banana.com

Danke!

------
taitems
A 14 year old startup from Melbourne, Australia is hiring:

\- Software Test Engineer

\- .NET Developer

\- Front End Developer/Designer (proficient in HTML/CSS/JS)

The front end developer job is not yet posted, but they're trying to find
another me. Activity on HN and similar shows a commitment and interest in the
field.

<http://careers.intranetdashboard.com/>

------
sunir
FreshBooks is hiring developers, support, designers, a customer network
manager (think group facilitator for thousands of people at once), and
business development / product managers.

Yes, that's a lot. We're growing fast. And we're in Toronto, which is awesome.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

------
sh1mmer
There are some jobs at Yahoo! e.g.
([http://careers.yahoo.com/jsearchresults.php?key=&jcat=8&...](http://careers.yahoo.com/jsearchresults.php?key=&jcat=8&city=Sunnyvale&submit=submit&submit=submit&proximity=100&submit=submit))

I've seen some awesome positions recently such as front-end developers for
Flickr and engineering in our cloud teams.

Feel free to email me if you are interested. My email is on my profile and
I'll make sure someone looks your resume.

------
markbao
Hi! TickrTalk is hiring a Rails developer.

[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_XHTML_CSS_and_Javasc...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_XHTML_CSS_and_Javascript_Developer_at_an_Energetic_Startup_1064_2.aspx)

I'm also hiring sales reps for another one of my startups, Classleaf.

[http://startuply.com/Jobs/Part_Time_sale_Sales_Professional_...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/Part_Time_sale_Sales_Professional_Commission_Based_telecommute__1244_4.aspx)

------
amitt
The FarmVille (#1 app on Facebook) team that is hiring devs and PMs.

Having gone from 0 to 7million+ daily users in 2 months, we're tackling a TON
of challenging scaling and engineering problems daily. If you want to work
with a VERY fast moving and super driven team of developers working on a fun
product that's constantly evolving, contact me. amahajan [at] zynga dot com.
Please put HN somewhere in the subject so I know you're awesome :)

------
amanfredi
Gilt Groupe: <http://www.gilt.com/company/careers>

See our profile at <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/giltgroupe>

We run 36-hour sales of discounted luxury goods.

Contact me at amanfredi@gilt.com

------
agotterer
CollegeHumor is hiring two PHP / MySQL developers. We are located in New York
City. If your interested email techjobs@connectedventures.com for more info.

------
schlegelrock
LinkedIn is hiring like mad. Web developers, ui designers and java engineers.
<http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=jobs_open>

------
kschrader
Intent Media is hiring in NYC: <http://www.intentmedia.com/im-jobs>

Small team right now. Ruby. Java. Agile. Well funded.

Hit me up directly (kurt@intentmedia.com) or work@intentmedia.com if you're
interested.

------
PieSquared
Is anyone hiring part time?

(And while this may not be the most appropriate place... Advice on finding a
programming job for a 16 year old with a year+ of programming (job) experience
and significant knowledge of multiple popular languages?)

~~~
pclark
do you know rails? ping me an email if you're interested. We're based in
Cambridge, UK - but maybe can come up with some remote working stuff.

------
tptacek
Matasano is hiring.

NYC or Chicago: security research consultant. Abuse software professionally.
Strong programming skills req'd.

Chicago: Rails/jQ front-end developer, for our product work.

tqbf-at-matasano-dot-com.

------
sx
Pattern Insight is hiring

We are a startup based in Mountain View, CA building next generation semi-
structured analysis and search platform

<http://patterninsight.com/about/careers.php>

------
3pt14159
FreshBooks is hiring a ton of people right now. Some that are not even on the
hiring page. I can attest that it is a very awesome place to work.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

(tell 'em in the email that you found out about the opportunity from Hacker
News, the founder loves ycombinator)

~~~
grokcode
Freshbooks is awesome. I started using it about 6 months ago and it reminds me
of 37signals products in the sense that just using it you get the idea that it
would be a good place to work.

Do you know if they are hiring developers?

~~~
3pt14159
Oh yeah, we are always looking for developers. Especially smart ones.

Another cool thing about being a developer/designer at FB is that they
encourage side projects. Proof? <http://www.guestlistapp.com/about/>
<http://www.freshbooks.com/our-team.php>

And here is head of dev tweeting about them:
<http://twitter.com/barsoomcore/statuses/3224450516>

Here is VP of Marketing tweeting about them:
<http://twitter.com/MitchSolway/statuses/3210081160>

Our very own "Queen of Hearts" (social media++ girl):
<http://twitter.com/rlangdon/statuses/3178658450>

They totally understand that if you are going to get great developers you
should expect that they will have side projects. Side projects hone skills and
expand horizons.

~~~
icey
You may not know this, but it's worth asking: What are the Canadian
immigration laws like regarding non-Canadian citizens coming to work there?

~~~
3pt14159
Depends where you are coming from. Basically, the way I understand it is like
this:

Platinum: From Great Britain, automatic acceptance, some sort of old law that
is still on the books. Gold: From United States w/ BSc, BASc, BEng, BMath, CS,
etc... If you have a white collar job offer it is basically a shoe in. Silver:
A whole host of countries (New Zealand, AUS, Israel, Germany, China, Korea) w/
a family member or a job offer. Bronze: A refugee. Or from a country like
South Africa. Harder to get in. Get on a waiting list, wait for years till
something gets triggered. Denied: Palestine, Iran (except to study, or unless
you are Bahia)

Check with a lawyer though. I'm certainly no expert, I just repeat the
experiences of my friends.

[http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/tool/index.as...](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/tool/index.asp)
Is the Canadian "eligibility tool"

<http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who.asp> Is the "who
should apply" link

-Quote- If you meet these minimum requirements, your application will then be processed according to the six selection factors in the skilled worker points grid. The six selection factors are:

your education your abilities in English and/or French, Canada’s two official
languages your work experience your age whether you have arranged employment
in Canada, and your adaptability. -End Quote-

~~~
icey
Awesome, thank you for taking the time to provide so much detail.

------
ALee
JamLegend.com is hiring our first two team members (engineers) to join our
gang of three in San Francisco.

If you love changing the way people experience music and games on the web,
send us an e-mail at jobs@jamlegend.com .

More info here: <http://www.jamlegend.com/jobs>

------
jackstah
Yelp is hiring: <http://www.yelp.com/jobs>

We're in San Francisco.

We're hiring just about every engineering position. The ones we list on the
front jobs page are:

\- Web Developer

\- Mobile / iPhone Developer

\- Search / Data-Mining Engineer

\- Back-end Engineer

But if you don't fit into any of those buckets, that's probably cool too.

Oh, and we're also looking for a Product Manager.

------
bkrausz
TripAdvisor is always looking for good people, my team is especially awesome,
and it's a great place to work. We're based outside of Boston and work in Java
or PHP.

<http://www.tripadvisor.com/careers/jobs>

Feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.

------
jboutelle
SlideShare is hiring a senior software engineer (I've been interviewing people
for the position all day).
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/1309674762.html>

Someone with a serious Ruby background would be perfect, but we're open-minded
... if you've built cool stuff in other interpreted languages that's also OK.

Email me at jobs@slideshare.com (that goes direct to my inbox)

-Jonathan Boutelle CTO, SlideShare

------
alexjmann
AM Analytics (amanalytics.com) is seeking a talented web application developer
to lead the development of our social media and market intelligence dashboard.

AM Analytics is a web startup committed to building the most comprehensive
social media and market intelligence dashboard available. The AM Analytics
team is a combination of individuals passionate about leveraging social media
to help businesses make informed decisions. Our current team has backgrounds
in internet technology, government security, financial analysis, community
building, market intelligence and consumer psychology. Although our team's
education and experience is diverse, our goal is to deliver a single,
integrated social media analytics platform to our customers.

Responsibilities

As the lead web application developer you will own the application design,
implementation, and maintenance of the AM Analytics platform.

Requirements:

    
    
        * Experience with web scripting and application languages (Python, Ruby, etc)
        * Experience working in an open source development environment (Linux, Apache, SVN)
        * Experience with Model-View-Controller (MVC) web frameworks (Django, Ruby on Rails)
        * Experience with REST(like) API's, XML parsing / handling, JSON, etc.
        * Expertise in HTML/CSS, including familiarity with good information and aesthetic design principles.
        * Experience with Flash / Action Script 3.
    
    

Big Plus:

    
    
        * Prior social media application development experience.
        * Fun person to hang out with.
        * Enjoy building an innovative web application that makes customers happy.
    

Interested? Please email alex@amanalytics.com for details.

------
tonystubblebine
CrowdVine is hiring a sales rep for the conference side of our business to
process inbound requests. We're four people and have been profitable for two
years without anyone dedicated in this role. I'm the founder and owner and can
be reached at tony at crowdvine dot com.

I think it's interesting how few companies on this list have non-technical
roles. I know there are people on the business side on this site and that they
have a lot to offer.

------
jobenjo
Fluther is hiring for employee #1 (full-time).

We're looking for an awesome backend-engineer/curious-thinker/olympic-whistler
with sys/db knowledge, but many hats will be required. Dabbling is good.
Python/Django/MySQL is a plus.

Our office is in SF in the Mission.

jobs at fluther dot com.

------
jbr
<http://www.presencetelecare.com/> is looking for a lead engineer (first
technical employee).

Details at
[http://presencetelecare.com/careers#1226ffb63eb89022_OLE_LIN...](http://presencetelecare.com/careers#1226ffb63eb89022_OLE_LINK6)

I'm not affiliated with them, but I know the founders are looking high and low
for the right person.

~~~
ismarc
I couldn't find it mentioned anywhere on the site, but where are they based
out of? I have a friend whose sister is autistic and whose mother became a
speech pathologist because she couldn't find any "good" ones in the area (and
have done some technical work there in the past). However, I'm one of those
unwilling to relocate right now types.

~~~
jbr
They're in SF, near south park.

------
tomfakes
Offbeat Creations is looking for a great Flash programmer to do client/server
work interfacing to our Rails backend, and a great Rails programmer to build
backends for our soon-to-be-awesome Flash front ends (we also do web front
ends too!)

Any experience with mid-size scale would be great too!

We're in the Seattle area, and have found we don't work well with remote
people.

Email to jobs@offbeat-creations.com for either position

------
acgourley
Loopt is hiring. <http://www.loopt.com/jobs>

------
GraffitiTim
We're hiring here at Graffiti in San Francisco for a new project (unrelated to
Graffiti) called Interests. It's a huge endeavor that's challenging and
rewarding to work on.

We're looking for an extremely talented software engineer. We're a three
person team and you would be our first full-time employee.

Email us at hn.jobs.tmt@gmail.com for more information and/or to send your
resume.

------
BenS
Cold Brew Labs (based in Palo Alto & NYC) is a 2-person startup building
mobile shopping applications.

We're hiring, and just closed our seed round with some great folks from
mobile, consumer internet, and retail. Our first app is in review, but we have
a lot of things to build, so definitely looking for good engineers /
designers! jobs@coldbrewlabs.com

~~~
ikhare
I have worked next door to bens in the past, and attest to the mind boggling
creativity he commands. I highly recommend working with him.

------
zcoelius
Triggit is hiring. We are looking for engineers, online ad sales people and
account managers. We are in San Francisco CA, venture funded and profitable.
Come check us out

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker is hiring--looking for software engineers with large-scale webapp
experience.

<http://www.fleaflicker.com/jobs.do>

------
jreposa
We're hiring interns at the moment. Internet marketing, designers and
developers. Anyone that has a basic background and is will to learn is
considered.

<http://www.mybanktracker.com>

Currently sorting through 100+ candidates, but HN readers would clearly go to
the top of the list.

~~~
karanbhangui
Would you be looking for interns in Jan 2010? I'm currently in the valley on
an internship, heading back to school for 4 months in sept, and then an intern
candidate again :D

~~~
jreposa
We are always looking for interns. We're located in Brooklyn, NY. You're
welcome to stop by anytime!

jobs@mybanktracker.com

------
elq
Netflix certainly is hiring
<http://jobs.netflix.com/cojobsFlix.asp?Region=LosGatos>

------
haseman
Gravity Mobile of San Francisco, CA is hiring talented mobile engineers. We
prefer Java/C/C++ programmers with experience in Java ME, WinMo, Pre, or BREW
but would consider iPhone developers with a track-record of published
applications. Here's our website (<http://www.gravitymobile.com>)

We're a small boutique software house. (Less than 20 people) However, we work
directly with some of the biggest companies out there. (Verizon, AT&T, Major
League Baseball, Pandora)

While not a startup (we're a subsidiary of Gracenote which is a subsidiary of
Sony corp) we like to work in 'startup' mode as much as possible (except the
crazy hours)

If you're interested, and can legally work in the States, email haseman -at-
gravitymobile +dot+ com

------
blader
Wow, what recession?

------
wsbail29
Zenbe is hiring Java and Rails developers for our Tribeca NYC office.

<http://www.zenbe.com/jobs>

------
asm
Children's Progress, a small New York City based data-driven-education
company, is hiring.

[http://www.childrensprogress.com/about-
us/softwareengineer.s...](http://www.childrensprogress.com/about-
us/softwareengineer.shtml)

~~~
brown9-2
Not to nitpick, but the job description lists "expert knowledge" for 12
different technologies. Seriously?

~~~
adr
It says that it would be nice for the applicant to have at least a few, not
necessarily all of them.

------
CitizenKane
Mxapp is hiring - Early stage startup doing online ordering and mobile
ordering for restaurants. Looking for people who are PHP experts with having
experience javascript and Drupal a big plus. Also looking for mobile software
developers, especially Blackberry and Android. Lots of big engineering
challenges with what we're doing and looking for people passionate about
helping to solve them. We're located in Minneapolis, MN. E-Mail kylec at mxapp
dot com with resume and nice letter if you're interested in applying or just
drop a line if you want more info.

------
wenbert
I am from the Philippines. No US Visa. Willing to travel anywhere.

Do I have the slightest chance of getting hired from the HN posts?

~~~
simanyay
I am from Uzbekistan and I found my job at DISQUS via Hacker News.

~~~
eghanvat
So you work in US or Uzbekistan ? If in US, how did you arrange for US visa ?

~~~
simanyay
I work in the States. Daniel (our CEO) made all arrangements, I applied for a
visa in Tashkent and got it.

~~~
wenbert
That's good to hear. I wonder how many start-ups would go all the way for the
hassle of making all the arrangements in hiring someone from another country.

------
brianm
Ning is hiring <http://about.ning.com/openings.php>

------
joshuaxls
Super Rewards is hiring in the SF area. We monetize social gaming through
virtual currency. It's an amazing experience to see this market from the
inside.

We're very profitable and growing like crazy. In fact, we were recently
acquired by Adknowledge: <http://bit.ly/yNr0h>. The bulk of our work is PHP,
though you're free to work in your own language when not developing in the MVC
stack. I do a lot of Ruby hacking personally.

Being a board gamer is a plus. We like to game in our downtime!

E-mail me if interested: joshuaxls@gmail.com

------
voberoi
Meebo's hiring all sorts of engineers: server-side, front-end, ops, data
geeks.

Check out the openings here: <http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/>

------
teuobk
I realize this goes against the HN grain, but is anybody looking for product
management or marketing folks?

~~~
brianr
yes! check out <http://www.lolapps.com/jobs.html>

------
danmanges
Braintree Payment Solutions is hiring Ruby developers in Chicago.
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/5405>

------
anarcticpuffin
My group at an investment bank in NYC is looking for a developer to join our
high frequency order management system. The technology challenge is reducing
latency for quantitative/algorithmic black box clients and the resulting arms
race is fun to participate in. We code in core Java but are looking to bring
in people who are great problem solvers, rather than Java experts. If you're
interested send me an email: hockeytops1 [at] yahoo.com

------
startupdude
Any one hiring in india?

~~~
plinkplonk
EDIT: I would love to hear what exactly is "offending" people in the
following.

"Any one hiring in india?"

As far as I can see all the jobs above are in the United States.

(Edit : changed order of paragraphs to address Paras's comment below)

Most software companies in India are either body shoppers (TCS, Wipro,
Infosys) or are "Offshore Developement Centres" (ODC) (e.g IBM, Intuit, etc)
which do crap work no one in the US offices want to do. Neither type needs or
inspires great engineers.

Indian companies aren't (by and large) startups and/or doing technically
sophisticated things, which is what would need _great_ (vs just decent, or
worse) engineers.). When you have an industry dominated by outsourcing/ODC it
is hard to find a engineering focussed organizations.

Even the India centres of great companies like Google or Yahoo do
(comparatively) uninteresting work - I have friends in both Google Bangalore
and Yahoo Bangalore and they confirm this. Yahoo Blr does mostly operations ,
the "Yahoo Research" division in Bangalore is a joke. Google Bangalore is not
much better, though it has a couple of US returned engineers who are decent
but by and large no really great projects happen here. Goog blr doesn't have
much of a reputation within Google either.

To get the kind of jobs advertised here, one of two things needs to happen (1)
India develops its own rich ecosystem of technically sophisticated startups
(except a couple of very small unfunded startups, most are just trying to copy
existing ideas and don't need any skills beyond pretty generic php mysql etc)
or (2) great engineers in India should be able to telecommute for the startups
advertised here.

Neither situation exists today, which is a tragedy. I know seriously good
people who don't want to go through the visa/greencard grind and so are stuck
in awful jobs.

All that said, I'll be glad to be proved wrong. If there are any Indian
startups which are (1) funded (enough to apay a decent salary) (2) doing
(technically) interesting things and (3) looking for great engineers, I hope
they add a job listing here.

~~~
salvadors
Directi are doing some very interesting things. They're not VC funded, but
that's because they've been profitable from day one. They've also started
recruiting from outside India.

~~~
ajju
I say this with some trepidation since I am not familiar with Directi first
hand, but having seen their job ads once too often now, I would like to know
what exactly are the "interesting things" they are doing?

Based on their products page (<http://directi.com/products/>) Other than one
"pre launch" product that will do instant messaging and free email, their
entire business seems to be built around "landing pages" for domain parking
companies.

------
dangoldin
We're hiring a Quantitative Developer for the Optimization/Algorithm group at
Yodle (based in NYC). Send over your resume to dangoldin @ gmail.com and I'll
pass it along.

Feel free to email me if you want to know more about the job and what we do.

[http://www.yodle.com/careers/job_details/quantitative_develo...](http://www.yodle.com/careers/job_details/quantitative_developer_new_york_ny/)

~~~
jganetsk
We also need non-quant developers. We need Java people (with experience in
modern Enterprise Java stuff: Spring, Hibernate, etc)

We do agile development, and are very effective at it. There's a dedicated
product team so that random passers-by can't just drop work on our desk.

We do have some particularly exciting things in the works.

Send me a resume at jason.ganetsky@gmail.com

~~~
jganetsk
Forgot the main selling point: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/local-
advertising-boost...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/12/local-advertising-
booster-yodle-growing-like-a-weed-raises-10-million/)

We are GROWING RAPIDLY, and have a very effective business model.

------
akeefer
We (i.e. Guidewire Software) are pretty much always hiring good software
engineers, product managers, and QA engineers.

<http://www.guidewire.com/about_guidewire/careers_listings>

Of course, we build software for insurance companies, which isn't exactly the
sexiest industry in the world, but we're a good company with a solid business
(we write software that people pay real, actual money for), a lot of smart
people to work with, some fairly cool (at least we think so) internal
technology, and a solid devotion to both being a good place to work and to
always trying to find ways to work better. Most of the coding work is in Java
and our in-house (hopefully open sourced within the next 6 months or so)
scripting language. We're located in San Mateo (mid-peninsula in the Bay
Area).

If you're interested in applying or want to talk about the company or our
technology or anything, feel free to e-mail me directly at
akeefer@guidewire.com

------
aristus
Xoopit (now part of Yahoo Mail) is hiring Javascript ninjas. Send me an email
(carlosb at yahoo-inc) with HN in the title.

------
riegel
EnergyHub is a CleanTech startup in Brooklyn, New York, near Carroll Gardens
and Park slope. We are looking for two super smart developers for Web
Developer and Embedded Java positions. Why would you want to work for us? We
do both software and hardware, so your programs can actually reach out and
interact with the real world in a way that few others can. We've got lots of
fun challenges and few dull days, and everyone on our team is top notch. We
hope you can be the newest addition.

Check them out: <http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?5178> and
<http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?5177>

------
jlongster
Are there any companies out there looking for 3d graphics programmers, most
likely for powering games?

------
shafqat
If you know solr/lucene and some python, we're definately interested here at
NewsCred. We're funded, generating revenues and have an awesome B2B product.
Email me and I'll send over details.

Also looking for a rockstar sales or bizdev guy. Shafqat at newscred dot com.

------
whatname
NBS is hiring developers in Chicago, Illinois:

Junior :
[http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/c...](http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=12392&esid=az)

Mid :
[http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/c...](http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=12393&esid=az)

Senior :
[http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/c...](http://www1.recruitingcenter.net/clients/nelnet/publicjobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=12394&esid=az)

------
johndevor
The Little App Factory is hiring a cocoa/objective-c programmer. Check us out
at tlaf.com!

------
lennysan
Looking for a Sr. Manager of Engineering, to manage the entire engineering
department in San Diego:

<http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sad/1315679159.html>

------
brianr
Lolapps is hiring! We're looking for developers, PMs, QA, and more. Check out
<http://www.lolapps.com/> . If you like python and lolcats, you'll probably
like us.

------
koenbok
Sofa is hiring fulltime employees to work in our nice Amsterdam office(1) in
the city centre with ~11 other talented people on our mac apps, web apps and
interaction design consultancy.

We need a financial mastermind, web/ui designers and python/cocoa developers.
See madebysofa.com/jobs or shoot me an email at koen@madebysofa.com

There is a pretty good program to get a permanent working permit in the
Netherlands called the knowledge migrant arrangement, and we can help you get
it.

(1) <http://www.madebysofa.com/#blog/the_office>

------
mahmud
Sexy UIs designer. Uber corporate enterprisey software. Form based intranet
apps made into intuitive eye candy. 100% Lisp shop. Telecommute. Salary, no
equity. Starting late September.

~~~
zephyrfalcon
What kind of Lisp?

------
specialsaas
Cisco is looking for a variety of positions for a SaaS email solution.

This is a VERY unique system we are working on involving email, reverse
engineering, bit-twiddling and byte hacking, productivity/collaborative
software, Active Directory and NEVER giving up the good fight.

All positions are listed as Senior Engineers

* Email Protocol Experts * MAPI experience * A senior QA Engineer * SaaS Migration and/or Synchronization Experts * User Interface Experts * Frontend programmers -- Ajax/Javascript

Email a resume and a nice letter to specialsaas@hushmail.com

~~~
mkramlich
You should ping the guy that made Lamson, I hear he's looking. Email-related
product.

------
rdoherty
Mozilla is hiring! <http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

Firefox engineers, IT, Marketing and QA!

------
bhrgunatha
If anyone has a position for a remote teleworker please get in touch (I'm
English but based in Taiwan.)

My background is Microsoft development - mostly websites - so I also know HTML
CSS and Javascript- as well as the back end - SQL and database design.

I want desperately to work with Linux and open source now though, I have some
exposure to Ruby and Rails, I taught myself Scheme and I'm working my way
through Real World Haskell. I'm always looking to learn something new.

I'm finding it difficult to find clients now.

------
memrise
We're hiring here at Memrise.

We're an early-stage start up based in NYC seeking a talented Django developer
to help us in our mission to give the world a better memory. If you delight
and excel in Python, Django, SQL, HTML, CSS and Javascript, and like the idea
of a deeply creative, technically demanding role in a company that aims to
make all learning fast, fun, mobile and effective, please send an email with
CV or questions to careers at memrise.com

------
runner29
Europe, France?

------
webjoe
Happy to see so many familiar startups hiring. We here at Sometrics are
looking for great Frontend Engineers and System Architects. We work with tons
of data, cloudy stuff (like many other startups), and some teeth-cutting
technology stacks (EXTJS/Hadoop/MemCache/Massive MySQL Clusters/Data-mining
Design patterns). We're in Los Angeles - so come join us in the Sunny Socal.
jobs{@}sometrics.com

------
healsdata
ReminderMedia in King of Prussia, PA is hiring for in house positions: We need
developers with strong software design skills to add features to our PHP-based
custom CRM and we also need someone to write functional specifications for our
developers.

<http://remindermedia.com/careers/?state=PA> or send your resume to
itjobs@remindermedia.com

------
metallic_cloud
Anyone from Australia hiring?

~~~
taitems
Yes, multiple jobs in our Melbourne agency going. What field?

~~~
mrlyc
What agency?

~~~
taitems
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=759696>

------
happyrock
Peek Inc., mobile email device company in NYC, is hiring:

<http://www.geekypeek.com/?p=368>

------
miket
Diffbot is a seed-funded search startup, and we work out of the Stanford
campus. We're currently have openings for paid internships for developers
passionate about our products (info at <http://www.diffbot.com>) with interest
in machine learning. Drop us a line at jobs@diffbot.com !

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org is hiring: <http://www.akvo.org/web/jobs>

Web consultant, The Netherlands.

------
Jem
The company I work for will be needing a PHP developer (that is also
proficient in HTML/CSS) to cover maternity leave from approx mid-Oct for 9+
months. We're happy to take on school-leavers upwards, providing your code is
up to scratch.

If you're local to Telford, Shrops (UK) get in touch: jem@jemjabella.co.uk
(include your HN username)

------
blhobbes
Circle of Moms is hiring for (Senior) Software Engineer, Product Manager, and
UI/UX Designer positions. We're located in the SF/SOMA.

We develop in PHP and are big fans of rapid iteration, a/b testing, and
customer development.

We currently have over 6M moms using the Circle of Moms Facebook application.

Email us at jobs@circleofmoms.com with HN in the subject.

~~~
subbu
Not a job inquiry. But I am doing something that might be of interest to
circleofmoms. Would you be interested to talk to me? my email is
subramani.athikunte at google mail?

------
thinkcomp
Think is hiring LAMP developers and designers.

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com>

------
vyrotek
inContact is hiring Jr. & Mid level .Net/C# Developers in Utah.

<http://www.inContact.com>

Apply Here -
[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA4/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA4/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=UCN&cws=1)

------
boris
We (<http://www.codesynthesis.com>) are looking for C++ engineers in Cape
Town, South Africa. We work on compilers, code generation, object persistence,
and distributed systems. Drop me (boris@codesynthesis.com) a line if
interested.

------
dunk010
Last.fm are hiring again (I work there). Looking for a range of roles - lead
web developer, front end developer, flash developer and sysadmins. Check out
<http://www.last.fm/about/jobs>

------
al3x
Twitter is: <http://twitter.com/jobs>

------
apike
Apple is. For example, in Vancouver BC:
[http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.s...](http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=37507&CurrentPage=1)

------
gordonguthrie
hypernumbers.com (Seedcamp '07)

Edinburgh, Bonnie Scotland - must be able to work in the EU.

Engineer with Javascript and exposure to functional programming (preferably
Erlang). Contact gordon AT hypernumbers DOT com for details.

------
known
[http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/where-to-find-startup-jobs-
in-...](http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/where-to-find-startup-jobs-in-india/)

------
ntownsend
Any Canadians, um, eh?

~~~
simonk
Where in Canada? Looking for someone with Python experience in Vancouver.

~~~
ntownsend
Toronto, and I can't relocate for about another year.

------
hwork
Yammer just moved to SF and is looking for some engineers:
<http://jobs.yammer.com/>

------
swthomas
This has got to be one of the best cs job listings around the web. How can I
turn this into a nextgen job listing site ?

------
simonk
Looking for a Python programmer in Vancouver, Canada. jobs@rhinoaccounting.com
please put [HN] in the subject line.

------
rwebb
Adroll is looking for a Lead Interaction Designer

<http://tinyurl.com/om9n4b>

------
theyoungceo
<http://yourstartupjob.com> \-- C# in Los Angeles.

------
andymoe
Small consulting firm in SF. Good Network Engineers and Junior devs right now.
Email in profile.

------
elbac
Yes, Java Developers:

<http://www.meetmoi.com/careers>

------
vmringwala
Anyone have openings in business development or sales? Please let me know

~~~
AlleyRow
<http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Sales_Professional_1369_2.aspx>

------
icefox
TorchMobile.com is hiring, get to hack on WebKit (c++)

------
mustpax
salesforce.com (public on NYSE: CRM) is hiring search engineers in San
Francisco. Email me your resume and I'll pass it on.

------
PostOnce
What about the jobs button on the menu bar?

~~~
jcl
I believe only Y Combinator-affiliated companies can post jobs there. Many of
the companies in these comments are not affiliated.

------
CCs
Philips Medical in Foster City (C++ or C#)

------
peregrine
Is anyone hiring in the Milwaukee area?

------
natemartin
Anyone looking for hardware engineers?

------
summero
Any design jobs in San Diego?

------
pibefision
Anyone from Argentina?

------
pp
Russia, anyone?

~~~
smikhanov
As far as I remember, Qik (<http://www.qik.com>) was hiring Ruby gurus
recently, and Parallels (<http://www.parallels.com>) constantly looks for
Java/C++ engineers. Both are in Moscow.

Privet. :)

~~~
pp
Привет :)

Not exactly not specialties, but thanks for the info. Funny that you've
mentioned Parallels--they are about as much of a start-up as Google.

------
bn
Any German, eh?

------
msort
Google is hiring.

------
earl
Scribd is hiring in SF/soma

<http://www.scribd.com/jobs>

or email directly to me, either way

{rails|flash} engineers

------
c00p3r
Does anyone here looking for remote system engineer position? UNIX and
Informix DBA. with 10+ years of experience. Performance tuning is a favourite
tasks.

------
mkramlich
I have one or more openings for the role of 'entity that pays cash or equity
in exchange for me helping them'. I offer several benefits, the primary of
which is excellent code and craftsmanship from someone who's a true geek and
been programming for over 25 years. Readers of HN will get special
consideration. Bonus points if you allow me to work with Python, Clojure,
Linux or iPhone, and work from home (most or all of the time; though
occasional travel and on-site meetings are cool.) For more info and the means
to "apply" see the link in my profile. I am serious.

------
electronslave
Roost.com has a JS/frontend open, and I would be grateful if you applied.
(Yes, you!) The site hasn't been updated yet, but here's a link with a
relevant email address: <http://www.roost.com/web/jobs.action>

We're well-funded (Sequoia, Shasta, General Catalyst, Geolo) and we're located
smack in the middle of San Francisco.

(anigbrowl and I hosted the last SF HN meetup, so you might know me from
there.)

